# Shooting Impressions: On Assignment With The Nikon D500 and SB-5000



## pixelsouldier (Jan 6, 2016)

Real world usage of the D500! Impressed at the low light ISO. I have to admit, I am jealous of my Nikon friends.

http://www.ishootshows.com/2016/01/05/shooting-impressions-on-assignment-with-the-nikon-d500-and-sb-5000/


----------

